# Chevrolet cruze - Mercedes style tuning



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Dapos...really nice work there..any rear pics?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Are you trying to showoff a photoshopped picture?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I've seen that Cruze on vendors' websites. Is it yours?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice indeed!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DaposCL (Nov 12, 2013)

this is photoshop........I want to implement on my car.


----------



## DaposCL (Nov 12, 2013)

this is next my photoshop style


----------



## DaposCL (Nov 12, 2013)

and real Belgian Car :happy: ...white is good on cruze


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

DaposCL said:


> and real Belgian Car :happy: ...white is good on cruze


+2 We like white too!


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

DaposCL said:


> this is next my photoshop style
> 
> View attachment 46329
> View attachment 46337











here is a similar cruze, only real))


----------



## DaposCL (Nov 12, 2013)

*red*


----------

